# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Máy tính có cài password nhưng bị quên mất pass

## sunny

1 máy tính có cài password nhưng bị quên mất pass thì làm thế nào bi giờ các bác ơi (ko tháo chíp , tháo pin )

----------


## thanhtungbooking

bạn thử cách này xem:
khởi động lại máy sau đó tới phần khai báo pass vào win, bạn bấm tổ hợp phím crtl + alt + del. nhập user: administrator, press enter. nếu login được thì bạn vào control panel reset lại pass trong win của mình là được.

lưu ý: nếu acc administrator mà có pass thì không làm được cách trên nha bạn.

còn một cách khác nữa là bạn bỏ đĩa boot vào rùi tự mò!

----------


## sonseoer001

ta có thể vào bios setup
vào phần quản lí acount
khi khai báo pass ta có thể dùng một số mã bẻ khóa
đối với awardbios ta có một số mã như
"award" "_award" .... thông cảm vì hiểu biết hạn chế
các bạn có thể tìm kiếm thêm thông tin vè các mã bẻ khóa
ok?
:d

----------


## parkhill

dùng đĩa hiren's bootcd. đĩa này có sẵn chức năng reset lại mật khẩu đăng nhập windows.

nếu không có sẵn hiren's bootcd, [you] có thể tự làm hiren's bootusb, xem hướng dẫn: http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=311

----------


## kevinsorbo

không cần thiêt phải tháo chíp hay pin cmos dâu bạn ạ. có 2 cách khá đơn jản :
*c1*: bạn khởi động lại máy và ấn f8 sau đó máy tính yêu cầu bạn chọn các cách khởi động , và ban chọn khởi đọng ở chế độ safe mode. khi đó màn hinh hiện lên các account cua bạn trong dố có 1 account có tên là administative rồi bạn vao tương tự như khi bạn đăt password va remove pass đi là được !
*c2*: dùng đĩa hboot
khởi động điã boot từ ổ cdrom và chọn :
b1:mục 9 emter
b2:chọn mục 4 password & regtool / enter
b3:chọn 1 active password change / enter
b4:chọn 1 choose logocal preve / enter và bạn chon a đợi vài giây / enter / chọn user account có pass cần xoá / enter
b5: chọn y là ok
chúc bạn may mắn

b4: chọn

----------


## chanhedu76

*gỡ mật khẩu winxp*

trong đĩa boot lht nào cũng có phần gỡ bỏ mật khẩu cả đó
bạn cứ boot từ đĩa lht là gỡ bỏ được ngay. chỉ cần 1'30s
:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:

----------


## ilgod

> 1 máy tính có cài password nhưng bị quên mất pass thì làm thế nào bi giờ các bác ơi (ko tháo chíp , tháo pin )


chà...chà...nếu là máy tính của mình thì ngại gì tháo pin nhi'...chắc bác định đột nhập máy tính của ai đây.:shifty:
1.nếu máy bị đặt pass windows thì thử đăng nhập vào tài khoản administrator
2.nếu tài khoản administrator bị khoá nhưng trong bios đã thiết lập boot cd trước rồi thì boot bằng đĩa hiren rồi xoá mật khẩu đi (sẽ làm mất mật khẩu đây nhé)
3.nếu trong bios thiết lập cho ổ cứng chạy trước ổ cd thì bạn mở thùng máy ra->rút cáp nối ổ cứng rồi khởi động máy, ko nhận được ổ cứng thì có thể máy sẽ chuyển sang boot ổ cd (thường là như vậy), boot được bằng đĩa hiren hoạt động rồi thì nhẹ nhàng gắn ổ cứng vào. nếu làm được đến đây thì tha hồ mà xử lí hệ thống. (cách này ko tháo pin, ko tháo chip như yêu cầu của bạn)
4.nếu hệ thống bị đặt pass bios lúc khởi động thì bó tay....ha...ha :shifty:??

----------


## matngocads2015

> *c1*: bạn khởi động lại máy và ấn f8 sau đó máy tính yêu cầu bạn chọn các cách khởi động , và ban chọn khởi đọng ở chế độ safe mode. khi đó màn hinh hiện lên các account cua bạn trong dố có 1 account có tên là administative rồi bạn vao tương tự như khi bạn đăt password va remove pass đi là được !


bác nhầm thế nào ấy chứ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] trong windows làm gì có account : administative [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])
chỉ có acc administrator... mà sử dụng acc đó thì cũng cần gì vào safe mode

theo lời bác tre là dc goài [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]




> khởi động lại máy sau đó tới phần khai báo pass vào win, bạn bấm tổ hợp phím crtl + alt + del. nhập user: administrator, press enter. nếu login được thì bạn vào control panel reset lại pass trong win của mình là được.





> 1 máy tính có cài password nhưng bị quên mất pass thì làm thế nào bi giờ các bác ơi (ko tháo chíp , tháo pin )


cho hỏi máy bác có mở acc guest không để em chỉ cho cách nữa [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## truongseomxh24

cái này cũng dễ thui bạn ui!!!
bạn mở thùng máy ra lấy cục bin cmos ra để khoản hơn 10 phút rùi lắp vào khỏi động lại là vào đực thui!!! khi vào win rùi thì cài lại ngày tháng năm nha ^^

----------


## canhotanbinh

> cái này cũng dễ thui bạn ui!!!
> bạn mở thùng máy ra lấy cục bin cmos ra để khoản hơn 10 phút rùi lắp vào khỏi động lại là vào đực thui!!! khi vào win rùi thì cài lại ngày tháng năm nha ^^


vấn đề là ở chỗ ko tháo chíp , tháo pin

----------


## hungosp

> cái này cũng dễ thui bạn ui!!!
> bạn mở thùng máy ra lấy cục bin cmos ra để khoản hơn 10 phút rùi lắp vào khỏi động lại là vào đực thui!!! khi vào win rùi thì cài lại ngày tháng năm nha ^^


nhưng mà cái này bị cài trên hệ điều hành chứ đâu phải cài pass trong bios đâu mà gở pin cmos ra> bạn có thể làm theo cách của mấy bác ở trên.

----------


## kaysone2911

oh này mọi người cái này ko cần phải dùng đĩa boots đâu nếu có thể trong phần f8 của bạn có cái phần admin... đó thì bạn vào trong đó thay đổi lại pass ở bên ngoài màn hình đi... nếu mà admin... mà cũng bị mật khẩu luôn thì cũng phải dùng đĩa boots thật...

----------


## dvitngoctu

bạn dùng đĩa hirenboot đi bạn, chỉ có cách đó là ko tháo chip và pin thui, mình cũng làm cách đó quài chứ j, tiện và lợi, chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## anhvan

*xóa password*




> 1 máy tính có cài password nhưng bị quên mất pass thì làm thế nào bi giờ các bác ơi (ko tháo chíp , tháo pin )


bạn khởi đông máy tính , nhấn liên tục f8 , chon sad mod,vao aministrator,chon setting , control panel, vào useraccount rồi vào account bị đặt password chon remove password là xong.

----------


## thanhtrung

nhưng khổ nỗi máy tính này bị đặt password trong cmos mà không thể gỡ thùng máy để chọn lựa thiết bị boot cdrom, hay usb, trong cmos đã disable usb boot, thì có cách nào khác để có thể boot được không, mong được giúp đỡ... help me! thankyou ................

----------


## ntthu.831

> nhưng khổ nỗi máy tính này bị đặt password trong cmos mà không thể gỡ thùng máy để chọn lựa thiết bị boot cdrom, hay usb, trong cmos đã disable usb boot, thì có cách nào khác để có thể boot được không, mong được giúp đỡ... help me! thankyou ................


thế này thì hết cách rồi!

----------


## nguyenhungcase

> nhưng khổ nỗi máy tính này bị đặt password trong cmos mà không thể gỡ thùng máy để chọn lựa thiết bị boot cdrom, hay usb, trong cmos đã disable usb boot, thì có cách nào khác để có thể boot được không, mong được giúp đỡ... help me! thankyou ................ thế này thì hết cách rồi!


còn 1 cách cuối cùng ... ! mua máy mới...! cái mất pass vứt đi là vừa

----------


## guitarandien

> nhưng khổ nỗi máy tính này bị đặt password trong cmos mà không thể gỡ thùng máy để chọn lựa thiết bị boot cdrom, hay usb, trong cmos đã disable usb boot, thì có cách nào khác để có thể boot được không, mong được giúp đỡ... help me! thankyou ................


ủa sao kì vậy. phía sao thùng máy có 2 con ốc để mở nắp ra mà, bạn mở nắp ra rồi tháo cục pin cmos khoảng 15 - 20 phút rồi gắn vô lại. còn ko thì bạn đem nguyên cái thùng máy ra ngoài tiệm, ở đó người ta sẽ có cách giúp bạn. chúc bạn thành công.

----------

